# 2013 SEMA Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

It's time to head back to Las Vegas for the biggest automotive aftermarket expo in the world. Featuring some of the most impressively modified cars imaginable, SEMA always gets the attention of those looking to add a little flair to their rides. The Scion FR-S and Subaru BRZ will likely steal the spotlight again this year, as more vendors look to show off what they can do with the cheap and popular platform, but be sure to see what other automakers have been involved with, including Hyundai, which has made a habit of debuting a crazy concept at SEMA, and Lexus is reaching out to DeviantArt users for inspiration for its latest project.

More: *2013 SEMA Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Has any forum members attended this years show? Ive been waiting for actual photos of the 3d-Carbon Cruze Diesel to leak...but nothing as of this writing. Hoe does it work at SEMA..are all the cars on display from day 1 or do they release different models on different days?


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Someone from my TBSS forum posted this.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

WTH? :blink::shocked:

I'd actually like to see better pics of all the Sonics and the Cruze Diesel. I wish Chevy would finally start selling those wheels on the Sonic Dusk Edition. And those Wilwood brakes off the Carmichael edition hatch. Those would look amazing on a Cruze.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

All cars should be out all 4 days. I'm there for work, but I'll see if I can sneak away from the booth to snap some pictures.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruze pretoria (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.semadigital.com/netpub/s...CHEVROLET&model=CRUZE&company=&product=&show=[undefined]


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

That front end in production form is nice...could this be a production facelift...do want!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

that front end looks better then the "spy" shots that have been circulating around here IMO


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

It seems to be just a new bumper cover and grill insert..wondering if gm would go through all this trouble to make a one-off...the front end screams of the new SS styling and it would compliment the rear of my car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Although I like that bumper, I don't think it flows well with the Cruze front end. They would need to streamline the front for it to work. Like smaller headlights and grill.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## critkeeper (Sep 6, 2012)

I really like that front end!


----------

